# VISA with a Simple Possession of Marijana charge



## stevenstrong789 (May 19, 2014)

I am applying for a long term student visa this summer to come teach ESOL for a year in Spain. I am having to apply through the Miami consulate and they have asked for a background check. I received a Simple Possession of Marijuana charge back in December of 2013 and am having it expunged come early September after completion of my Conditional Discharge. I am supposed to be in Spain by around the second week of September. 

When I apply for the Visa, will I be denied due to this charge being on there?

Should I tell them I am still waiting to receive my background check when I go to the interview and that I will send it to them early September? That way my charge will be off of my State background check?

Any advice would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevenstrong789 said:


> I am applying for a long term student visa this summer to come teach ESOL for a year in Spain. I am having to apply through the Miami consulate and they have asked for a background check. I received a Simple Possession of Marijuana charge back in December of 2013 and am having it expunged come early September after completion of my Conditional Discharge. I am supposed to be in Spain by around the second week of September.
> 
> When I apply for the Visa, will I be denied due to this charge being on there?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I don't know whether he marijuana issue would stop you getting the visa, but no visa would be issued until they had the background check

I dare say they know how long these things take & it might throw up questions if it took longer than usual


also - what will you say if they ask you straight out about any charges?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If every user of marijuana were apprehended and charged and such charges were a barrier to entry to other states, international travel would surely grind to a halt...


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It's legal to possess enough for personal consumption here. I don't know, but maybe they wouldn't look at it as seriously as other countries?


----------

